# What type is most likely to have a "hero complex?"



## KatHorcrux (Sep 18, 2010)

So which type is the most likely to have a "hero complex", meaning that they are drawn to helping, saving, aiding, etc. people? I feel like I am like this as I am drawn to befriend people with problems, like self-abuse, unplanned pregnancies, and discovering they had a twin sister (okay, not so much the last one) but I wonder if this is consistant with my type.
Any opinions would be much appreciated. roud:


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Probably NF's.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

My mom is an ISFJ has way more hero complex than I do as an NF


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

The ENFP guys I know all have this complex.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

INFJ or ENFJ.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

FJ's.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

Enfj? Infj? Enfp?


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

I am drawn to this, and I'm an INFP.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

I daydream about saving/being saved a lot. But it's rare for me to actually go off and do it, I tend to be more indirect than some. I will most definitely help, though.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Perhaps it isn't dependent on type then?


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Come to think of it I know a few SJs who are like that. Guardians perhaps?


----------



## KatHorcrux (Sep 18, 2010)

xezene said:


> Perhaps it isn't dependent on type then?


Yeah, I'm starting to think the same thing.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

So far that I can tell, ENFJ?


----------



## dar.ling (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes ENFP!
Hiro Nakamura from Heroes comes to my mind.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

KatHorcrux said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to think the same thing.


I actually think a hero complex could stem from different things. So it probably can't be tied down to one type being more likely than the others.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Not only do I love to help people out, but I am also obsessed with all the superhero shows and movies lol. I have always wanted to save the world.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd say SJs.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I want to only save the good people and then teach the bad people to be good. Is that so wong? :crying:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

INFP's.

You have no idea how much we can go about idealizing and fantasizing on how to save the world, trust me.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Uh, me, me, me!

NFs, probably, and xSFJ second.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Based on the responses, and my own experiences with people who have a hero complex, I don't think this has much to do with personality type. I know an NT who has a serious hero complex, but I would also say that as an SJ, I also want to help people and make things better.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm actually very guilty of this. Not so much recently but I used to always sacrifice my well being for others. Either financially, emotionally, or just giving someone lots of time. I do try to "save the world" a lot. It could be related to my enneagram type.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

According to John Beebe's theory, the hero complex is associated with the dominant function in all types. So all types can have the complex, where they aim to "Save the day" through their dominant perspective, though it might look different depending on the function.


----------



## LadyoftheHouse (Sep 28, 2012)

kiwigrl said:


> Not only do I love to help people out, but I am also obsessed with all the superhero shows and movies lol. I have always wanted to save the world.


AVENGERS ASSEMBLE!!!

Haha sorry I had to do it.


----------



## fsbeats17 (Oct 14, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> I want to only save the good people and then teach the bad people to be good. Is that so wong? :crying:


Not wong at all... I do it 2 😉


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fsbeats17 (Oct 14, 2012)

Lets not confuse Guardian for Hero
Wanting to be a hero or actually being one unconditionally!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been guilty a time or two, but I tend to focus my Protector Role on the helpless/weak/etc (Which is a certain style of arrogant).

With -people-, I can be a bit hardass, and try to enable more than 'save'. Try to give problem-solving skills to the kiddos rather than doing things for them, for instance.

Small fuzzy creatures, on the other hand, I'll Leap to the Defense. The puppy isn't capable of developing certain problem-solving skills, so I'll be taking the puppy's side.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

INFP's

I read we always do good but never want to be called heroes. Which is a very hero thing lol Except for Iron Man..


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably ENFJ's... it's just in our nature. Even if someone's a total jackass and the world has given up on them, we still think they can be saved!

I'd say I'm probably even more guilty of it than most, seeing as it's my job to save the world! Literallly! It's awesome! =D


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I want to say INFJ. My brother has often been my hero.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

Someone with strong Fi or Fe I suspect. Driven to end the injustice to their people and driven by a sense of being morally correct.
So ESFJ, ENFJ, INFP, ISFP.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Enneagram 2 people and disintegrated 4s. Maybe integrated 8s but I don't quite see it.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

ESFJ or ISFJ


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

INFJ and ENFJ


----------



## stilldaydreaming (Sep 10, 2012)

Everybody could be heroes :v


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

Why is everyone comming to the conclusion that certain functions determine what complex someone would have. When the very reason they have a complex has nothing to do with their cognitive functions?


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Why is being a hero called a complex? Society, i dont understand you.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

"hero" is an *archetype*, which is a model of a person or situation that lies in the collective unconscious. When an archetype is personalized, it becomes a "complex".


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I know that


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

nightienapalm said:


> Why is being a hero called a complex? Society, i dont understand you.


There are 2 different sorts of hero complex really. 

the hero syndrome. Which is actually not a hero syndrome but i suspect it is people who are actually narcissistic. The putting people in danger to save them and be the hero. Firemen and ambulance drivers sometimes end up becoming like this. "Cause a crash save a life"

Then there is the "hero complex". Not putting people into danger, But putting other peoples lives above that of your own. it is more closely related to Zoological Altruism- Instinctive cooperative behavior tbh. because there isn't actually a real hero complex in the psychology world

What most people don't seem to realise is that a hero complex is not just "the need to help others" It is helping others but self-destructively helping others. your own self worth and life is put on hold and seen as meaningless. Your whole drive in life is to help other people no matter what.


----------

